# Dayton, OH - Rex Young Male Bi Color



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everyone. Rex's owner is too sick to care for him anymore and I am trying to help the family find a new home for him. He needs someone to show him how to be a good boy. He hasn't bitten anyone or anything like that he is just very strong willed and protective. All the things us GSD owners love about our dogs. He is in the Dayton OH area but I am willing to take him where ever he would need to go to start over in life. He is young and I am still working on the details about his health and if he is fixed or not. I will post as soon as I get them. Thanks to anyone that can help out.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Any updates on this guy? Is he neutered?


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Update please


----------



## stanjj2004 (May 12, 2012)

I would be interested... i live in Cinci.


----------

